# Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln



## Costas (21. März 2016)

Die neue Saison an der Skjern au beginnt bald und es ist höchste Zeit, den Skjern Au Thread 2016 zu eröffnen. Ich möchte nicht alle Regeln nochmals wiederholen, sondern nur auf die neuen nennen. 

*Hakenregel*
  Über den Winter wurde heftig darüber diskuttiert, ob man Drillinge uns Zweihaken verbieten soll. Der Dachverein hat sogar dieses Verbot zugestimmt, dann aber wieder zurückgezogen. Die Hakenregeln bleiben also unverändert. Wir dürfen also selbst wählen, ob wir mit Einzelhaken, Doppelhaken oder Drilling angeln. 



  Nach wie vor, müssen alle Haken keine Widerhaken haben. Man kann entweder widerhakenlose Haken kaufen oder bestehende Haken runterdrucken.


  Diejenigen, die mit Wurm angeln möchten, dürfen nur Zirkelhaken (Circle Hooks) benutzen.

*Quote*
*
*
  Die zugeteilte Lachsequote für 2016 ist:


235 Stk. bis und mit 70cm (Achtung: letztes Jahr waren es 75cm)
185 Stk. über 70cm


  Nach wie vor, darf nur ein Lachs und eine Meerforelle per Saison mitgenommen werden.


  Alle Fänge sind innerhalb von 4 Tagen zu melden.

  Wer Zeit hat, kann den Skjern Au 2015-Thread besuchen und vielleicht die eine oder andere interessante Information lesen.


  Also, wer am 16. April nicht zur Königins Geburtstag muss, wäre ein Besuch an  der Skjern Au sicher genauso viel wert. Und im Gegensatz zum Königshaus rauchfrei. :m


Viele Grüsse aus Dänemark #h


Costas


----------



## okram24 (21. März 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Schön mal wieder was von dir zu lesen, Costas.

Komme wahrscheinlich im Mai mal wieder bei dir vorbei!


----------



## venni-kisdorf (22. März 2016)

Hey costas danke für die Beitrag Eröffnung  ich freu mich auf die kommende Saison und werde auf jedenfall bei dir im Geschäft vorbei schauen ... 

Bis dahin beste Grüße


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (22. März 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Danke für die Thread-Eröffnung, Costas! #h
Auch ich werde die Saison an der Skjern Au ab dem 16.April gebannt verfolgen :vik:auch wenn ich erst in der letzten Saison-Woche (08.-15.10.) vor Ort sein werde.|uhoh:
Ich kann's kaum abwarten :g

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Pinn (25. März 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Hallo Costas,

danke für die Threaderöffnung!

Ich bin im Mai und und gegen Saisonende jeweils eine Woche an der Skjern Au. Wir sehen uns |wavey:

Gruß, Werner


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (8. April 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Die Uhr tickt!
Morgen in einer Woche dürfen die ganzen "Ausgehungerten" wieder ihre Köder in der Skjern Au versenken.

Was "sprechen" denn die "Propheten" vor Ort zum kommenden Saisonstart, Costas? Wie sieht's aus mit Wetter, Wasserstand und hoffentlich ausreichender Öffnungszeit der Schleuse in Hvide Sande?

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## outang (8. April 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

moin
http://www.dmi.dk/vejr/til-lands/byvejr/by/vis/DK/6900/Skjern,Danmark

http://hyde.dk/default-de.asp

soviel zur kaffeesatz leserei
:vik:


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (8. April 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Dann kämen mal pünktlich vor Saisoneröffnung noch mal ein paar Spritzer Regen (lt. 9-Tage-Vorhersage)#6 , das ist sicherlich kein Fehler!   #6

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## outang (8. April 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

genau 
und dem schleusengott ne kiste oel |supergri

hi costas -
c u soon......#h

apropos -
wonach richten sich denn überhaupt die öffnungszeiten ?


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (8. April 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*



outang schrieb:


> genau
> und dem schleusengott ne kiste oel |supergri
> 
> hi costas -
> ...



Auf ist wenn Auf ´iss


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (9. April 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Das öffnen der Schleuse hat schon bestimmte Regeln, die wohl mit dem gewünschten Salzgehalt im Ringköbing Fjord und dem Wasseraustausch zu tun hat.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Pinn (9. April 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*



> apropos -
> wonach richten sich denn überhaupt die öffnungszeiten ?


Haben sicher auch mit Ebbe und Flut zu tun...

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Costas (10. April 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Hallo

Viele Frage zur Zeit nd an der Au ist, mit welchem Gewicht Spinner oder Sinkschnur man angeln muss osw. Das hängt vor allem vom Wasserstand ab, und diesen wissen wir erst bei der Premiere a, 16. april oder einen Tag davor. Wie schon oben von anderen User geschrieben, hängt es stark von der Schleuse in Hvide Sande ab. 

Heute war die Au zwischen Skjern und Tarm (A11 Richtung Albaek) an vielen Stellen überschwemmt. Man könnte den Verlauf der Aus gar nicht sehen, an manche Stellen, da es wie ein grosser See ausgesehen hat. Gewisse Stellen wären also gar nicht beangelbar, wenn es heute Premiere wäre. Gestern und heute hat es nicht geregnet und in der kommende Woche wird es relativ wenig regnen. Ich denke mit der Schleuseregulierung wird der Wasserpegel auf Hoch aber beangelbar zurückfallen.

So viel aus der Au. Wir sind gespannt zu sehen wie viele grosse Lachse am Anfang gefangen werden.

Grüsse aus Dänemark.
Costas


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (14. April 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Übermorgen (16.04.) beginnt ja die Lachs-Saison an den "offiziellen" Lachs-Auen, die in die Nordsee münden, natürlich auch an der Skjern Au.
Nun wurde mir von jemand zugetragen, dass er schon letztes WE bei Brande in der Brande Au und Holtum Au mehrere Fliegenfischer bei der "Arbeit" gesehen hätte.;+
*Kann das legal sein??*?|kopfkrat
Diese beiden Auen gehören ja auch zum Einzugsgebiet der Skjern Au, zum "Skjernaa-Systemet" obwohl nicht direkt zum Fischereigebiet des Zusammenschlusses der Skjern-Au-Vereine ( http://skjernaasam.dk/ )
Da aber die Lachsaison der offizielle Lachs-Auen ( sind alle hier gelistet http://www.fiskepleje.dk/Fiskebiologi/laks/laksekvote/laksekvote-2016 )  ja mit dem Beginn am 16. April staatlich "gemanaged" wird, dürfte es nach meinem Verständnis letztes WE offiziell keine legale Fischereitätigkeit im Skjern-Au-System geben...oder liege ich da falsch und gibt es im Oberlauf irgendwelche Sonderregelungen, evtl. auf irgendwelchen Privatstrecken?;+
*Weisst Du dazu was, Costas?*|wavey:
Jeder andere, der da Helligkeit ins Dunkel bringen kann, ist natürlich auch "aufgefordert" sich hier zu Wort zu melden. |wavey:

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Hänger06 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Moin,

ich habe das so in Erinnerung das ab 01,03 die Salmoniden in DK ....Konge´, OmaA´ect frei sind oder bin ich schon zu lange raus?

Warscheinlich schon...#t

Gruß

P.S. Ich wünsche euch "Lachsis" tolle und einmalige Dril`s die unvergeßlich bleiben.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (14. April 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Das entspricht nicht mehr den Tatsachen #hmit dem 01.03.
Bis incl. 2011 war der Saisonstart noch der 01.04 an den offiziellen Lachs-Auen (mit Mündung in die Nordsee)


[FONT=&quot]*Storå*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*Skjern Å*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*Varde Å*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*Sneum Å*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*Kongeå*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*Ribe Å*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*Brede Å  
Vidå*[/FONT]
  mit einer jeweils zugewiesenen Lachs-Entnahmequote, seit 2012 ist der Saisonbeginn offiziell dort der 16.04.
http://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/laksereglerne-er-paa-plads

Nur die Gudenau, die ja in die Ostsee mündet hat als Lachs-Au noch einen früheren Saisonbeginn mit dem 01.03.

Kleinere Auen, die *nicht in der oben genannten Liste stehen* und in die Nordsee münden und nicht als offizielle Lachs-Au geführt werden, können durchaus einen früheren Saisonstart als den 16.04. haben, so jedenfalls mein Wissenstand.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Hänger06 (14. April 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Wie gesagt....bin schon zu lange nicht mehr dort gewesen in DK 

Super und Danke für die tolle Auflistung der einzelnen Flüsse und Saison`s. Kommt gleich in den Ordner. 

Am WE geht es auf Hamburger Silber....den Lachs des kl. Mannes.

Petri dir.

Jens

p.s. zum "heiß werden" für die Skjern"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qokRr0ykKG4


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (14. April 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Als Ergänzung der obigen Liste der Lachs-Auen:
Damit sind nicht nur die eigentlichen dort genannten "Mutter-Auen" gemeint sondern immer die "Fluss-Systeme" also auch die Zuflüsse.
So gehört z.B. die Gels Au zum Ribe-Au-System, die Omme Au zum Skjern-Au-System usw. und damit gelten dort die gleichen Regeln meines Wissens nach.
Und da ist wieder die Ausgangsfrage von oben, ob es doch irgendwelche Ausnahmen z. B. an Brande Au und Holtum Au gibt (gehören zum Skjern-Au-System) wo angeblich schon am letzten WE Fliegenfischer unterwegs waren?;+

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (16. April 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Das "Rennen" an der Skjern Au ist eröffnet und der erste Lachs wurde gemeldet!#6
(http://skjernaasam.dk/index.php?option=com_catchreport&task=report&id=16566 )
Der Fänger eines 89 cm langen und 7 Kilo (ein "Fettsack"  angesichts der Länge) schweren Lachses (der Fisch wurde auch entnommen) ist Jimmi Lund Bindesbøl, einer der Mitarbeiter des Angelgeschäfts "Korsholm" in Skjern! |schild-g
Gefangen auf Fliege bei lt. DMI "schweinischen"  Bedingungen, bei 1-stelligen Temperaturen (5-6°C), Regen und  Wind (5-9 m/s) aus Nordosten. Morgen soll es zwar aufhören zu regnen aber dafür der Wind deutlich auffrischen (10-18 m/s).

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Costas (17. April 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

@Mefo-Schreck

Die Brande Au und die Holtum gehören auch zum Skjern Au-System. Du schreibst es also richtig, dort dürfte man eigentlich vor dem 16.4. nicht angeln. Gewisse Strecken dieser Auen machen gar erst am 15. Mai auf.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (17. April 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Danke für die Info, Costas!|wavey:
Dann war das was mir von dort zugetragen wurde (wenn es denn richtig beobachtet wurde, ich war selbst nicht dabei) ziemlich illegal|uhoh:

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (17. April 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

So wie die Statistik es bisher "ausspuckt", wurden gestern an der Skjern Au auch schon 3 Lachse in der Kategorie "Ü 1 Meter" gefangen, der schwerste mit 13 Kilo.#6
Die bessere Premiere scheint aber wieder die Storau zu erwischen, dort wurden bisher 25 Lachse über 75 cm gemeldet (Skjern Au 14 Stück über 75 cm) von denen 21 entnommen wurden und der grösste Premieren-Lachs der Storau brachte satte 18 Kilo bei 119 cm auf die Waage ( http://www.svstoraa.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=64&Itemid=239 ) 

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## lax0341 (17. April 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

@MeFo-Schreck,

es scheint an einigen dänischen Auen aber so etwas, wie eine Vorpremiere zu
geben. In Storau, Lindenborg Au und Uggerby Au z.B. wurden schon einige
stattliche Steelheads oder Rainies gefangen.
Die Fangberichte der Vereine, oder das " Sammenslutningen "weisen diese auch aus. Wenn es illegal wäre, dann würden die Fänger diese Fische wahrscheinlich nicht melden?

Knaek og Braek
lax0341


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (17. April 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Da hast Du absolut Recht, diese "Vorpremiere" an der Storau war mir auch schon aufgefallen, so wurde am 09.04. an der Storau ja ein Lachs mit 102 cm gemeldet--wenn auch zurückgesetzt.
In der Meldung steht auch drin, dass der Fisch auf einer Strecke eines Landbesitzers gefangen wurde, der nicht der "Sammenslutning" der Storau angehört ...deswegen fragte ich ja bei Costas nach, ob es solche Ausnahmeregelungen für Privat-Eigner evtl. auch im Skjern Au-System gibt.#h...Was er ja verneinte.
Die von Dir genannten Beispiele Lindenborg Au und Uggerby Au fallen sowieso "raus", da diese nicht zur Kategorie der *offiziellen* *Lachs*-Auen zählen. 
An den Auen, die nicht offiziell als Lachs-Auen geführt werden (und somit auch keine Entnahme-Quote zugeteilt bekommen) kann die Saison-Eröffnung schon rein theoretisch am 16. Januar starten, nach dem Ende der staatlichen MeFo-Schonzeit (so ist es jedenfalls an der Uggerby Au) . 
Die meisten solcher Auen haben inzwischen einen Beginn am 01.03.

Um noch mal zu den "offiziellen Lachs-Auen" zurück zu kommen: Das sind jene, die ich vorher schon mal in diesem Thread genannt hatte


[FONT=&quot]*Storå*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*Skjern Å*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*Varde Å*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*Sneum Å*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*Kongeå*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*Ribe Å*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*Brede Å  
Vidå*[/FONT]
und die hier http://www.fiskepleje.dk/Fiskebiologi/laks/laksekvote ihre Entnahmequote zugewisen bekommen und für die eigentlich der 16. April als Saisonstart gilt.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## lax0341 (17. April 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Das leuchtet mir absolut ein! Allerdings bleibt dann der Fang der Steelheads
und des Lachses an der Storå trotzdem rätselhaft.

Gruß lax0341


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (18. April 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*



lax0341 schrieb:


> Allerdings bleibt dann der Fang der Steelheads und des Lachses an der Storå trotzdem rätselhaft.


Ja ich bin auch deswegen verwirrt!;+ Ich dachte nicht, dass es an der Storau erlaubt ist, vor dem 16.04. zu fischen.
Vielleicht weiss Costas da was näheres?

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Pinn (18. April 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Wegen der vor allgemeinen Saisonstart gefangenen und gemeldeten Fische bin ich auch neugierig. Gibt es Sonderregelungen und wenn ja, wie sehen die aus? Ich glaube eigentlich nicht, das irgend ein informierter Lachsfischer so blöd ist, einen illegal gefangenen Salmoniden offiziell zu melden und die Betreiber entsprechender WEB-Seiten diese illegalen Fänge auch noch veröffentlichen. Bin gespannt auf Kommentare. :g

Zu den Fotos und Längen- sowie Gewichtsangaben der bisher gefangenen Lachse im Skjern-System: Die fotografierten Fische scheinen alle relativ frische Aufsteiger zu sein, die gut in Form sind. Ihr silbernes Schuppenkleid deutet darauf hin. Die Fangorte zeigen, das sie sich selbst in ihrer geringen Zahl bereits das gesamte Skjern-System erwandert haben.

Absteiger oder Niedergänger (wie Costas sagt) habe ich unter den aktuellen Meldungen nicht entdeckt. Die scheinen schon durchgewandert zu sein. Sie haben in vergangenen Jahren machmal zum Saisonstart für erstaunliche Fangzahlen pro Tag gesorgt.

Ich sehe den Saisonstart an der Skjern-Au sehr positiv, auch wenn die Fänge in der Statistik vielleicht etwas niedrig erscheinen. Der Schein trügt oft. 

Gruß, Werner #h


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (18. April 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*



Pinn schrieb:


> ...
> Absteiger oder Niedergänger (wie Costas sagt) habe ich unter den aktuellen Meldungen nicht entdeckt. Die scheinen schon durchgewandert zu sein. Sie haben in vergangenen Jahren machmal zum Saisonstart für erstaunliche Fangzahlen pro Tag gesorgt.


Die hohe Anzahl von dürren Absteigern in vergangenen Jahren war ja auch der Grund gewesen, den Start der Saison vom 01.04. (bis incl. 2011) auf den 16.04. (seit 2012) zu verlegen. Interessanterweise war gerade 2012 dann ein historischer Saisonstart, wo die Quote der grossen Lachse damals schon nach wenig mehr als einer Woche |bigeyes ausgefischt war und zwar mit frischen Aufsteigern #6




Pinn schrieb:


> Ich sehe den Saisonstart an der Skjern-Au sehr positiv, auch wenn die Fänge in der Statistik vielleicht etwas niedrig erscheinen. Der Schein trügt oft.
> Gruß, Werner #h


Es ist ja auch noch ein wenig Zeit für Meldungen, man sollte ja innerhalb von 4 Tagen seinen Fang melden 

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## outang (18. April 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

http://www.skjernaasam.dk/index.php...&task=report_list&species=salmon&year=current

schleuse zu - affe tot ?
ich schau da täglich rein-
http://hyde.dk/default-de.asp

schon etwas komisch, auch wenn noch nachzügler gemeldet werden....


----------



## Pinn (19. April 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*



outang schrieb:


> http://www.skjernaasam.dk/index.php...&task=report_list&species=salmon&year=current
> 
> schleuse zu - affe tot ?
> ich schau da täglich rein-
> ...



Interessant wäre die Anzahl der Angler am jeweiligen Angeltag, aber dazu gibt es nirgendwo Angaben. Die Zahl der täglichen Fangmeldungen lässt meiner Meinung nach keine Rückschlüsse auf die aktuelle Bestandsdichte zu.

Ich glaube nicht, jeder Lachs der die Schleuse überwunden hat, sucht sich sofort einen Angelköder am Haken. Schleuse zu heisst deshalb nicht automatisch Affe tot, sondern intensiver suchen. :m

Gruß, Werner


----------



## outang (19. April 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*



Pinn schrieb:


> Interessant wäre die Anzahl der Angler am jeweiligen Angeltag, aber dazu gibt es nirgendwo Angaben. Die Zahl der täglichen Fangmeldungen lässt meiner Meinung nach keine Rückschlüsse auf die aktuelle Bestandsdichte zu.
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, jeder Lachs der die Schleuse überwunden hat, sucht sich sofort einen Angelköder am Haken. Schleuse zu heisst deshalb nicht automatisch Affe tot, sondern intensiver suchen. :m
> 
> Gruß, Werner




moin
erfahrungsgemäss ist zur premiere an der au der teufel los, weshalb ich deswegen lieber in kopenhagen ne lulle rauchen war mit dem geburtstagskind :q
ne - aber im ernst - ist schon etwas merkwürdig ,daß am premierensonntag nur 4 fische raus sind - oder waren die alle auf der geburtstagsparty ???
gestern 1 ???
kann ja noch mehr gemeldet werden - 4 tage war ja die meldefrist.

und heute, wie gestern und vorgestern ist die sluse ZU-

warum weiss anscheinend niemand.
salzgehalt im fjord  - warum muss der geregelt werden ?
ebbe und flut         -  normal
was noch ?  keine ahnung

nur solange das ding dicht ist steigt da garnichts auf.
meine 5 ct

oel für den wärter !!!!!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (19. April 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*



outang schrieb:


> moin
> erfahrungsgemäss ist zur premiere an der au der teufel los, weshalb ich deswegen lieber in kopenhagen ne lulle rauchen war mit dem geburtstagskind :q
> ne - aber im ernst - ist schon etwas merkwürdig ,daß am premierensonntag nur 4 fische raus sind - oder waren die alle auf der geburtstagsparty ???
> gestern 1 ???
> kann ja noch mehr gemeldet werden - 4 tage war ja die meldefrist.


Das am Sonntag dann nicht so viele am Fluss unterwegs waren lag  vielleicht am Wetter, es waren immerhing Windgeschwindigkeiten bis  knapp 20m/s vorausgesagt...da ist das Fischen doch etwas "spass-befreit"  , besonders mit der Fliegenrute 



outang schrieb:


> und heute, wie gestern und vorgestern ist die sluse ZU-


Dass ist zwar blöd aber der Effekt der geschlossenen Schleuse ist in der Skjern Au vermutlich immer mit ein paar Tagen Zeitversatz spürbar.



outang schrieb:


> *salzgehalt im fjord  - warum muss der geregelt werden ?*
> ebbe und flut         -  normal
> was noch ?  keine ahnung


Der Salzgehalt im Fjord muss/soll in bestimmten Grenzwerten gehalten werden, damit die dort einheimischen Arten passende Bedingungen finden. Insbesondere die nur im Ringköbing Fjord heimische Unterart des "Helt" (eine Renken-Unterart) soll dort geschützt & gefördert werden.
Auch der Sauerstoff-Gehalt könnte evtl. in heissen Sommern  'ne Rolle spielen, da sich der sehr flache Ringköbing-Fjord im Sommer schnell aufheizt und somit der Sauerstoffgehalt sinkt-eine "Frischwasser-Spülung" aus der Nordsee könnte dann helfen.

Wie sieht das eigentlich in Thorsminde mit der Schleuse zum Nissum-Fjord aus? Dieses Schleuse (bzw. deren Öffnungszeiten) müsste dann ja für die Storau die gleiche Rolle spielen wie die Schleuse in Hvide Sande für die Skjern Au |kopfkrat
Hat die evtl. auch mal längere Zeit zu?

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## hunter21 (19. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen. 

Ich war Sonntag vor Ort. Es waren, wie immer zur Eröffnung, sehr viele Angler vor Ort. 
Das kaum Fische gefangen werden liegt m.E. am Wind. 
Ich wollte die ganze Woche vor Ort bleiben aber bei den aktuellen Verhältnissen auf ist ein Fischen mit der Fliegenrute nicht möglich. Selbst Spinnfischer haben aufgegeben....
Ich bin aus diesem Grunde Sonntagabend wieder nach Hause gefahren. Es macht einfach keinen Sinn. 

Der Wind soll sich ab morgen legen bzw. ein wenig drehen. Ich fahre vorraussichtlich heute Abend wieder hoch. Wenn der Wind sich etwas abschwächt, werden sicherlich auch bald wieder Fische gemeldet. 

So Long,

Hunter


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (19. April 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Na dann wünsche ich Dir ein kräftiges "Knaek og Braek" und gib dann mal ein paar aktuelle Meldungen von der Au durch!#h

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## outang (19. April 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

auf knacken und brechen
http://alarm.vejrcentral.dk/getwarning_de.php?xpos=102&ypos=309&bland=denmark&lang=de

und der trend :
http://www.vejrcentral.dk/de/europa/daenemark/wetter-hvide-sande/details/S060580/

bleibt gut zügig.......
hab deshalb meine premiere von diesem montag auf ???verlegt.
mein vermieter meinte schon, daß er glaubt, daß ich diese woche nicht aufschlage-
recht hat er.


----------



## Pinn (19. April 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*



hunter21 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Ich war Sonntag vor Ort. Es waren, wie immer zur Eröffnung, sehr viele Angler vor Ort.
> Das kaum Fische gefangen werden liegt m.E. am Wind.
> ...



Hallo Hunter, wie war bzw. ist der Wasserstand? Costas hat vor Saisonstart berichtet, die Auen und Weiden sind überflutet und die Skjern-Au teilweise nicht zu beangeln.

Ich wünsche Dir jedenfalls viel Erfolg in den nächsten Tagen.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Pinn (20. April 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Moin alle hier,

ich kenne mich mit den Schleusengewohnheiten und -absichten in Hvidesande überhaupt nicht aus! Aber wenn in den Fjord sauerstoffreiches Salzwasser aus der Nordsee reinlaufen soll, muss er doch vorher erstmal entleert werden? Vor Saisonstart war er sicher proppenvoll mit Süßwasser aus dem Skjernsystem, wo es reichlich Hochwasser gab. Hat man im Fjord gestautes Süßwasser ablaufen lassen?

Und wenn ja, geht das m.E. vorzugsweise bei Ebbe bzw. höherem Wasserstand im Fjord als in der Nordsee. Die Schleusen müssten dafür zumindest zeitweise oder minimal geöffnet werden. Wie sowas genau funktioniert und gesteuert wird, interessiert mich. |kopfkrat

Gruß, Werner


----------



## outang (20. April 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

läuft ja zäh und bescheiden an--
mehr oel für den slusenmann !!!

war der april schon mal so bescheiden ???
ich fahr dann wohl erst im mai los -gespenster jagen....


----------



## Springerfliege (21. April 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Moin !

Ich bin gerade mit zwei Kollegen hier oben an der Skjern zum Lachsfischen.

Bei dem Wind mit der Fliegenrute zu angeln ist sicherlich kein Zuckerschlecken, aber deswegen aufgeben ist nicht ...

Bei Korsholm hat heute ein glücklicher Kollege seinen Lachs wiegen lassen. 6,5 kg bei 86 cm Länge brachte der Fisch auf die Waage.

Das ist Ansporn genug, um es bis Sonntag weiterhin auf Lachs in der Skjern Au zu versuchen .

Tight lines

Springerfliege


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (22. April 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*



Springerfliege schrieb:


> Bei dem Wind mit der Fliegenrute zu angeln ist sicherlich kein Zuckerschlecken, *aber deswegen aufgeben ist nicht* ...


Das ist die richtige Einstellung! #6
*Knaek og Braek!*

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## outang (23. April 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

moin
und ?
wie läufts ?
laut rapport ansich lau..
schleuse ist dauerhaft zu...
und die fische die im fluss sind , sind wahrscheinlich schon vom kondombombardement im bunker abgetaucht....
irgendwas ist immer ......
wind ist ja momentan ok - lt. prog.
aber ansich sowieso nur ein mentales problem-
wenn herr mortensen recht haben sollte...|kopfkrat


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. April 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*



outang schrieb:


> moin
> und ?
> wie läufts ?
> laut rapport ansich lau..
> ...


 

 Das hört sich aber verdammt depressiv an.|rolleyes


----------



## outang (23. April 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

vor allen dingen , wenn man vor ort ist..
by the way - 
anfang der saison und 4 lax per dag- 
schleuse auf !!!


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. April 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*



outang schrieb:


> vor allen dingen , wenn man vor ort ist..
> by the way -
> anfang der saison und 4 lax per dag-
> schleuse auf !!!


 

 Ich drücke die Daumen.
 Solltest du Costas treffen, dann bitte einen Gruß von mir.:m


----------



## lax0341 (24. April 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

@outang,
dann fahr doch rüber zur Storå, da geht was !

Knaek og Braek

lax0341


----------



## Pinn (24. April 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*



outang schrieb:


> vor allen dingen , wenn man vor ort ist..
> by the way -
> anfang der saison und 4 lax per dag-
> schleuse auf !!!



Hallo Outang und alle,

schaut euch bitte mal die offiziellen Fanglisten aus April/Mai 2014 sowie April/Mai 2015 an und vergleicht die mit der aktuellen Fangliste 2016! Ich kann da beim besten Willen keine wesentlichen Unterschiede zwischen den Saisonerröffnungen 2014/2015 und in diesem Jahr erkennen:
Ca. 20 Fische jeweils am Tag der Saisoneröffnung in 2014-2016 und ca. 0-5 Fische in den Folgetagen. Bin zwar kein Hellseher, befürchte aber, auch im Jahr 2016 wird sich daran nicht viel ändern.

Da ich im Mai wieder vor Ort bin, würde ich mich natürlich über einen der 0-5 Lachse täglich freuen. Outang, dir wünsche ich auch einen! #h

Gruß, Werner


----------



## outang (24. April 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

moin
also ich bin nicht da -
meine formulierung bezog sich auf den kollegen , der bis heute dort sein glück versuchen wollte- ohne zuckerschlecken....

storau ist klar , die mausert sich reichlich-

nur bin ich halt mitglied im skj-lf - dem verein fjord bis albaek
http://www.fisknu.dk/category/skjernadalens-lystfikerforening-157/

und hab daher eher mein " vereinsgewässer" im auge...

abgesehen davon ist die sluse weiterhin dicht !

ich hab heut mal die webcam in hvide sande angeklikkt- 
die zeigt auch diese sluse
und da standen doch tatsächlich welche und waren im schleusenbereich am blinkern....|kopfkrat
ich kann mir vorstellen, daß dort ne ziemliche truppe lax wartet endlich anzukommen.
ich wart eben auch noch -mai ende wohl
macht auch mehr relax als bei wind - regen- und dänemark bei tiefhängenden wolken:g

und im juni gehts an die gaula:vik:

hei costas !


----------



## hunter21 (24. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
bin wieder da. In den letzten 8 Tagen, 6 an der Skjern gefischt. 
Krasses Wetter, alles dabei, Wind, Sturm, Windstille, Regen, Schnee, Eis und Sonne nebst passendem Sonnenbrand...
Wasserstand war durchweg ok. Schwere Sinkleinen und das passt. Diese lassen sich allerdings auch bei starkwind nicht entspannt werfen ;-)
Hat wie die Jahre davor Spaß gemacht und wie in den Jahren davor, habe ich keinen Fisch gesehen...
Aber das Jahr ist noch jung und ich komme noch an meine Fische....

Beste Grüße 
Ole


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (25. April 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*



outang schrieb:


> ich hab heut mal die webcam in hvide sande angeklikkt-
> die zeigt auch diese sluse
> und *da standen doch tatsächlich welche und waren im schleusenbereich am blinkern.*...|kopfkrat
> ich kann mir vorstellen, daß dort ne ziemliche truppe lax wartet endlich anzukommen.


Ich hoffe doch, dass nachdem im Schleusenbereich ja eine Art von Extra-Lizenz für die Fischerei eingeführt wurde dort auch mal häufiger von der Fiskerikontrol vorbeigeschaut wird...schliesslich ist die Lachs- und MeFo-Fischerei im Schleusen und Fjord-Bereich absolut untersagt!
Vielleicht waren es aber auch nur ein paar, die versuchten, die ersten "Hornis" der Saison zu verhaften?

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## outang (25. April 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Vielleicht waren es aber auch nur ein paar, die versuchten, die ersten "Hornis" der Saison zu verhaften?

das konnte ich nun nicht erkennen bei der auflösung-
aber es waren definitiv 2 mann am blinkern.....

und eben nochmal geguckt-
ca 20 mann am fischen...
http://www.waves4you.com/hvide_sande_west.html


----------



## _seabass_hunter (29. April 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Es wird noch kaum was gemeldet, ist den die Seite Offline


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (29. April 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Nein, zumindest gestern nachmittag war sie es nicht, die Homepage http://skjernaasam.dk/ wurde nur umgestaltet und sieht jetzt etwas "frischer" aus.#6
Vielleicht gibt es nach der Umstellung einfach nur noch ein paar Schwierigkeiten beim Einpflegen neuer Fänge?
1-2 Tage vor der Umstellung wurde potentielle Fänger zumindest gebeten, die Meldungen zurückzuhalten und erst wenn die neue HP online ist, dann zu melden.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## _seabass_hunter (29. April 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Ah ok ,und ich dachte schon......|rolleyes


----------



## Pinn (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

schon kapital: http://skjernaasam.dk/catchreport/?species=salmon
110cm und 14,1kg am 30.04.2016 mit Foto

Gruß, Werner


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Sauber!#6
Dann hoffen wir mal, dass das so weiter geht.
Lt. diesem Zitat aus dem HS-Thread von gestern


Heringherby schrieb:


> HS aktuell:
> Heute war super Wetter, Sonne, wenig Wind um 11 Grad.
> *Die Schleusentore waren den ganzen Tag geöffnet,* was ja eigentlich nicht  so gut ist beim Heringsangeln an der Schleuse....


ist ja nun auch mal wieder die Schleuse offen und der Weg für weitere frische Aufsteiger ist wohl mal wieder frei.:vik:

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## venni-kisdorf (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Moin Moin Freunde des Dänischen Lachses, 

wie sieht es am Skjern gerade aus? 
Laut Fangmeldung kommt ja jedentag mindestens einer Raus. 
Wie sieht es mit dem Wasserstand aus? 
Ich werde über Pfingsten vor Ort sein und wie es aussieht "lt. Wetterbericht" bleibt es bis dahin warm und Trocken, ich will mal hoffen das Trotzdem die Schläuse ab und an mal auf geht, damit fisch nachkommen kann. 

@Costas ich werde gleich am Freitag mal bei dir vorbeischauen brauch noch ein par kleinigkeiten. 

Bis dahin allen Petri die schon da sind oder noch hinfahren werden. an sieht sich am Wasser 

Beste Grüße
Stephan


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Die Storau bleibt aktuell noch auf der "Gewinner-Straße"!
Nachdem am Premierentag schon ein Lachs mit 18 Kilo bei 119 cm gemeldet wurde http://www.svstoraa.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=64&Itemid=239
wurde dort nun noch mal "nachgelegt" mit einem Fisch von 18,9 Kilo bei 124 cm!#6
http://sportsfiskeren.dk/den-stoerste-fra-storaa
Meinen Glückwunsch dem Fänger#6

Gruß
Mefo-Schreck


----------



## lax0341 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Hallo Boardies,
plant jemand von Euch einen Fischzug an Skjern Au, Storau, Uggerby Au oder
Lindenborg Au in der Zeit von Mitte August bis Ende September ?
Ich wollte eigentlich im Oktober wieder nach Nordengland. Das hat sich aber jetzt erstmal zerschlagen, und da könnte Dänemark, evtl. verbunden mit einem Ausflug nach Südnorwegen, eine gute Alternative sein.
Bei mir würde es ab ca. 15. August passen.
Bin, was das Lachsangeln betrifft, ziemlich fit und hab auch schon einigen Mitfischern zu ihrem ersten Lachs verholfen. In puncto Meerforellen sind meine Kenntnisse eher mittelmäßig. Würde vor Ort zelten.

Knaek og Braek
lax0341


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Mitte August bis Ende September ist für mich ein bisschen früh für mich, ich werde die letzte Saisonwoche also vom 08.10. bis 15.10. vor Ort sein und an der Skjern Au meine Schnüre waschen.
Sonst hätte Dir gerne mal die Vorderpranke geschüttelt #h

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## lax0341 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Vielleicht komme ich da auch nochmal ein paar Tage hoch zum Schnüre waschen.:q
Der Oktober ist bei mir aber leider noch total unsicher.
Hätte Dir aber gern mal die Vorderpranke geschüttelt!#6
Werde aber wohl jetzt definitiv in der Woche vom 15. August gen Norden düsen.
Vorher geht's erstmal noch nach Irland.:vik:

Knaek og Braek
lax 0341


----------



## outang (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

moin-
quote erreicht 
über 75 cm ist nur noch c + r - im hauptsystem-
das heisst, ab jetzt wirds ruhiger - und das teste ich ab morgen mal aus :vik:
http://skjernaasam.dk/catchreport/?species=salmon#


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*



outang schrieb:


> moin-
> quote erreicht
> *über 75 cm* ist nur noch c + r - im hauptsystem-
> http://skjernaasam.dk/catchreport/?species=salmon#


Prinzipiell richtig aber kleine Korrektur, die "grosse Quote" an der Skjern Au gilt *nicht ab 75 cm* sondern seit diesem Jahr *schon ab 70 cm.
*Somit müssen an der Skjern Au alle Lachse über 70 cm schon per C&R behandelt werden und nur noch Lachse bis 70 cm dürfen entnommen werden.

An der Storau gilt der "grosse" Quotenstopp schon seit dem 23.05. ( http://sportsfiskeren.dk/storekvoten-opfisket-i-storaa ) und an der Varde Au seit dem 25.05. ( http://sportsfiskeren.dk/kvotestop-for-storlaks-i-varde-aa ).
An diesen beiden Flüssen  ist die Grenze zwischen groß und klein noch die alte Grenze von 75 cm. ebenso wie an der Konge Au
Auch an der Konge Au ist zumindest auf der Strecke K1 schon die grosse Entnahmequote ausgefischt . Auf der Strecke K2/K3 gibt es aktuell (26.05.) noch eine offene Quote (Ü75 cm) von 3 Stück und an der Sneum Au (Strecken S1/S2) noch 18 Stück.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## outang (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

moin
es war nicht unbedingt wenig los - aber die meldungen gehen zurück-
und
es gab eh nix zu vermessen und des weiteren hat man sich dort mal die mühe gemacht und 3 sprachige laminierte zettel mit der info zum quotenstop an den meisten parkplätzen angetackert.

einen guten hab ich springen sehen , hatte aber null interesse - der lax
und der däne der dann kam hats auch nochmal versucht, nachdem ich ihm gezeigt habe - wo der sprang.
0nummer.
gespenster jagen|bigeyes

naja latte
am 15.6 . gehts nach NO
9 tage orkla / gaula :vik::vik::vik::vik:

traumhaft
die  ersten 4 tage :
http://www.gaula.no/sider/artikler.asp?mal=fiske_fangstoversikt_dato&valgtmenypunkt=147


----------



## outang (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

achja
kleiner nachtrag
exakt genau das hier :
http://www.norwegen-angelfreunde.de...nischen-Autobahn-Richtung-Hirtshals-unterwegs

ist mir auch beinah passiert-
schwarzer bmw mit b kennzeichen 
nen goldbehängter was auch immer im anzug hat mich flehentlichst um hilfe gebeten.
fenster hoch
und tschüss 
also obacht


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Die nächsten Tage/Wochen könnten an der Skjern Au "heiss" werden, denn an der Schleuse in Hvide Sande stehen wohl grössere Mengen an Lachsen sozusagen "Gewehr bei Fuss" #hum aufzusteigen wie dieses aktuelle Video zeigt
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6olQBdDHLug |bigeyes
Jetzt die Schleuse auf und ein wenig Regen im Einzugsgebiet der Skjern Au, dann könnte ein "Run" folgen #6

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Spoeket (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich insbesondere diverse MeFo-Threads längere Zeit passiv verfolgt habe, war es mal an der Zeit sich anzumelden. Grund dafür ist außerdem ein anstehender Dänemark Urlaub, in dem ich überlege es mal auf Lachs zu versuchen. Kurz zu mir: Ich heiße Alex, komme aus der Nähe von Braunschweig und bin 26 Jahre alt.

Es wäre super, wenn ihr mir bei folgenden Anliegen helfen könntet...: Ich bin ab nächster Woche für eine Woche in Bjerregard. Welche Abschnitte der Skjern Au sind von dort aus am schnellsten zu erreichen und dürfen auch beangelt werden? Wo befindet sich der nächstgelende Angelladen, in welchem ich die benötigten Lizenzen bekomme?

Vielen Dank vorab und Petri an alle, die gerade ihr Glück versuchen


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Am schnellsten zu erreichen von Bjerregaard ist das Teilstück, daß "unter der Fuchtel" der "Skjernådalens Lystfiskerforening" ( http://www.skj-lf.dk/home/index.asp?lg=9&w=pages&r=-1&pid=0 ) steht, also der Unterlauf von der Mündung in den Ringköbing Fjord bis stromauf noch ein Stück von der Mündung der Omme Au.
Hier http://www.skj-lf.dk/home/index.asp?lg=9&w=pages&r=3&pid=47 hast du die 2 Karten (West und Ost), die zeigen wo Du mit einer Lizenz dieses Vereines fischen darfst.
Hier siehst Du noch mal auf Deutsch die grundlegenden Regeln, nach denen in der Skjern Au gefischt werden darf
http://skjernaasam.dk/fiskeriet/angelregeln-auf-deutsch/
Bitte die Regeln genau lesen, bei den Kontrollen wird sehr freundlich kontrolliert aber auch sehr genau. Deswegen sollte man dort nicht mal "fünfe grade sein lassen" bei der persönlichen Auslegung von Regeln, da können die Kontrolleure sonst ihre übliche Freundlichkeit auch mal verlieren...*zu Recht!*

Die nötigen Lizenzen ausser dem natürlich für ganz DK obligatorischen staatlichen "Fisketegn", nämliche das verpflichtende "Laksekontigent" (eine Art Lachs-Vignette) und die Tages-/Wochenlizenz kannst Du bei den Angelgeschäften in Tarm und Skjern kaufen.
In Tarm ist dort Boardie Costas mit seinem Laden "Fisknu" (www.Fisknu.dk) in der 
Storegade 12
DK-6880 Tarm
(http://map.krak.dk/m/Nesi4)
Neben den Lizenzen bekommt man bei ihm natürlich auch die neuesten Infos und die passenden Köder.#6
Wenn Du von Bjerregaard kommst, liegt Costas' Laden schon auf dem Weg.

In Skjern, auf der anderen Flusseite gibt es  noch das *riesige und hervorragend* bestückte Angel-Jagd-Outdoor-Wunderland :q namens Korsholm ( http://www.korsholm.dk/ ) im
 Jægervej 5, 
6900 Skjern
(http://map.krak.dk/m/8dtou )
Wenn Du dorthin gehen soltest, und ein Tackle-Fanatiker bist, dann lass am besten Deine Kreditkarte draussen :q , die könnte sonst schnell anfangen zu glühen .

Nicht das Costas schlecht bestückt ist in seinem Laden, i*m Gegenteil* #6 , ich kaufe bei ihm immer ein wenn ich vor Ort bin aber allein von den Dimensionen ist "Korsholm" eine andere "Nummer" und echt beeindruckend.|bigeyes

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Spoeket (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Vielen Dank für deine sehr hilfreiche Antwort  Jetzt habe ich schonmal ne gute Orientierung und weiß, wie ich vor Ort weiterkomme...!


----------



## Matzinger (12. August 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Gehört hier zwar nicht rein, aber trotzdem:
Dienstag geht es für 4 Tage nach Langaa an die Gudenau. Freu, freu. Über irgendwelche Quoten, etc, habe ich nichts gelesen??!!

Tight lines 

Matzinger


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (23. September 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Hallo Leute wie schaut's denn zur Zeit aus?
Nach der Homepage der Skern-Au-Vereine werden weiter regelmässig Lachse aus der Skjern Au gemeldet aber hier ist "tote Hose" |rolleyes
Ist aktuell jemand von den Boardies dort? Und ist in der letzten Saison-Woche jemand dort, ich werde nämlich am 08.10. für diese letzte Woche anreisen :vik:

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## venni-kisdorf (23. September 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Moin Moin, nach den Fängen zu urteilen sieht es noch gut aus, viel interessanter währe zu wissen, wieviele Angler an den einzelnen Tagen unterwegs waren, dann wüsste man auch ob es wirklich gut oder richtig schlecht ist ... Aber mal ganz ehrlich, mir geht's in erster Linie nicht ums fangen, Hauptsache mal draußen sein die Seele baumeln lassen und dem Hobby nach gehen.

Ich werde das Wochenende 1 - 3.10. nochmal oben sein und mein Glück versuchen . 

Bis dahin tight lines und beste Grüße


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (23. September 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Du hast prinzipiell Recht, das Lachsfischen insgesamt und speziell mit der Fusselpeitsche ist schon was Erholsames an sich aber es ist doch schon ganz nett wenn's mal "zuppelt" |rolleyes
Und "Quote" bei den kleinen Lachsen bis 70 cm ist sogar auch noch offen falls man so einen fängt, die "grosse Quote" für Lachse Ü70 ist ja schon lange "durch".
Wünsche Dir für Deinen Kurztrip an dem Wochenende schon mal "Knaek og Braek", ich selber werde dann ab dem 01.10 zuerst für eine Woche auf Bornholm rumstolpern, um dann am 08.10. zur Skern Au "umzusiedeln" |wavey:.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## vovo (23. September 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Hi,
<protz> 
gibt es da wider eine Quote, die wir schließen können?
</protz> |bigeyes
Ne ist nur Spaß und das soll es ja auch sein/bringen.

Saubere Einstellung von venni-kisdorf.#6
Draußen spielen mit Freunden, ich freue mich schon auf die Woche am Bach und vielleicht diesmal nicht im Bach. ;-)

Volker


----------



## Pinn (25. September 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Hallo Leute wie schaut's denn zur Zeit aus?
> Nach der Homepage der Skern-Au-Vereine werden weiter regelmässig Lachse aus der Skjern Au gemeldet aber hier ist "tote Hose" |rolleyes
> Ist aktuell jemand von den Boardies dort? Und ist in der letzten Saison-Woche jemand dort, ich werde nämlich am 08.10. für diese letzte Woche anreisen.



Moin Mefo-Schreck,
war die letzte Woche bis gestern vor Ort und habe fleißig rumgepeitscht, meistens mit Fliegenzeugs. Aber aufgrund von Niedrigwasser der Skjern und seit Wochen anhaltendem Spätsommer-Schönwetter gab es bis gestern wohl keine neuen Aufsteiger. Das könnte sich aber kurzfristig ändern. Regen ist für die kommende Woche angesagt und es wäre sicher gut, wenn der Wasserstand der Skjern um 20cm ansteigt.
Vielleicht treffen wir uns ja doch noch diese Saison #h

Gruß, Werner


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (26. September 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Danke für die Nachricht, Werner!
Ja, wenn es jetzt länger trocken war und dann nächste Woche ein paar Spritzer Regen geben sollte, dann wäre das genau in der Zeit, das in der letzten Saisonwoche ein Haufen frische Auftsteiger im Fluss wären!:vik:
solltest du in der letzten Saisonwoche in der Gegend sein , dann ruf mich einfach an#h

@ Vovo/Volker: Man könnte dort evtl. tatsächlich eine Quote schliessen|supergri aber wenn dann nur die kleine Quote, einen 95er wie letztes Jahr an der Konge Au auf dem Bild kannst Du Dir (bzgl. Entnahme) abschminken #h

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Pinn (26. September 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Ich zitiere mich mal selber: :q



Pinn schrieb:


> Das könnte sich aber kurzfristig ändern. Regen ist für die kommende Woche angesagt und es wäre sicher gut, wenn der Wasserstand der Skjern um 20cm ansteigt.



Am Tag unserer Abreise (Samstag, 24.09.) wurden plötzlich 10 Lachse gemeldet und am Sonntag, dem 25.09.2016 hatte Heine Fausing einen am Haken. Heine geht nur ganz gezielt fischen, wenn er weiss da geht was...

Ich korrigiere meine Aussage im Zitat dahingehend: Manchmal scheint es auch ausreichend zu sein, wenn Windrichtung und -stärke, Sonnenscheindauer und Temperaturen sich ändern. 20 cm Wasseranstieg ist vielleicht nicht unbedingt erforderlich. Vielleicht reichen auch 5 cm, um die vor der Schleuse in Hvide Sande kreisenden Lachse zum Aufstieg in die Skjern Au zu motivieren.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (27. September 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Hauptsache, sie kommen überhaupt! #6

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## outang (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

watn klopper
2.10.


----------



## porscher (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

ja, absoluter Traumfisch mit wunderschöner zeichnung!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Sehr geiler Fisch! #6
Ab nächste Woche bin ich auch dort, mal schauen, ob ich den grossen Bruder erwischen kann!:vik:
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

So prachtvoll der obige 125-cm-Lachs aus der Skjern Au ist #6, die Storau hat "gekontert" und die Messlatte noch mal deutlich höher gelegt |bigeyes
Dort wurde nun ein Lachs mit fantastischen 141 cm (!!!!) gefangen.
http://www.fiskogfri.dk/
http://www.fiskogfri.dk/wp-content/uploads/laks28.jpg
Damit ist er 6 cm länger als der legendäre Rekordlachs von Tabakhändler  Dinesen (135 cm , 26,5 Kg)  aus der Skjern Au aus den 50er Jahren.#6
Da in der Storau seit langem die Quote der grossen Lachse (Ü75 cm) für  2016 schon "ausgefischt" ist, ist kein genaues Gewicht bekannt denn der  Fisch wurde wieder released!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## angler1996 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

wow, was für ein Teil, Petri dem Fänger.
 Ich wünsch Dir Ähnliches|wavey:


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Ich wünsch Dir Ähnliches|wavey:


So ein "Urviech" muss es gar nicht sein |uhoh: wenn ich meinen "Personal best" (aktuell 88 cm) bei Lachs weiter hochschrauben könnte wäre ich schon mehr als glücklich und wenn ich die 100-cm-Marke knacken könnte, könnte man mir wochenlang nicht das Lächeln aus den Gesicht prügeln 

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## angler1996 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

dann möge das Dauergrinsen eintreten, bitte Foto,
 naja vielleicht doch vom Fisch#h


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*



angler1996 schrieb:


> dann möge das Dauergrinsen eintreten, bitte Foto,
> naja vielleicht doch vom Fisch#h


Sollte diese Marke fallen, ist das Bild vom Fisch und vom Dauergrinsen versprochen!!!#6

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Das Urviech laks28.jpg ist aber echt saupotthässlich mit seinem Maulhaken, ich glaube ich würde so einen "Mutanten" lieber gleich wieder reinschmeissen! :q :q


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Es geht was an der Skjern Au! #6
Samstag abend kamen Sepp, Volker und ich bei unserem Ferienhaus nahe Sdr. Felding an und seit Sonntag bleiben wir nicht ohne mindestens einen Salmoniden pro Tag.
Am Sonntag konnte ich einen MeFo mit 59 cm und 2,4 Kilo verhaften (Bild 1), gestern zog Volker mit einer 60er MeFo mit 2,2 Kilo nach aber heute schoss Volker den Vogel richtig ab #6 ( nach dem ich "outang" am Fluss zufällig traf #h ) als innerhalb von nur 60 min 2 noch fast komplett silberne Frischaufsteiger von 82 und 84 cm kurz zu einem Landgang überreden konnte ( Bild 3 und 4)  :vik::vik:
Ich riet ihm DRINGEND, heute noch Lotto zu spielen, der Glücks-Keks! :q:q
Mal schauen, was der Tag morgen bringt #6

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## _seabass_hunter (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Glückwunsch 
Weiter so.....


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Danke! |wavey:
Wir "arbeiten" weiter an der Bilanz! #6

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## angler1996 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Glück Auf! naja Petri Heil#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Dickes Petri, an Axel und Co.! #6


----------



## Pinn (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Hallo ihr drei,

das ist ja ein sehr erfolgreicher Auftakt gewesen! Wenn es so weiter geht... 
Mein besonderer Glückwunsch an Volker! Den Tipp mit dem Lottoschein von Axel kann ich ja nachvollziehen, aber es soll ja auch Naturtalente geben 
Für mich ist euer grossartiger Erfolg Ansporn, nachzuziehen
(sofern ihr noch Fische drinlasst)!

Gruss, Werner#h


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*



Pinn schrieb:


> Hallo ihr drei,
> 
> das ist ja ein sehr erfolgreicher Auftakt gewesen! Wenn es so weiter geht...
> Mein besonderer Glückwunsch an Volker! *Den Tipp mit dem Lottoschein von Axel kann ich ja nachvollziehen, aber es soll ja auch Naturtalente geben*
> ...


Danke Dir, Werner!

Ich vergass zu erwähnen:Zu verdanken hat Volker seine beiden Lachse natürlich *nur der von mir für ihn aufgebauten Lachsspinnrute *:q|rolleyes , aufgebaut auf einen 10' langen Harrison-V2T-Blank mit 75 g WG, die die  Fluchten sanft aber bestimmt abfing und auch im "Infight" wie geplant  sehr harmonisch die Schläge absorbierte!  :vik:
Hau auch Du rein Werner!#6
Gruß

MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Auch heute wurde an der Skjern Au noch mal zugeschlagen :vik:
Volker fing & releaste einen 62er MeFo-Rogner und einen 83er Lachs-Rogner (Bilder 1 und 2) und Sepp fing und releaste seinen ersten Lachs überhaupt, ebenfalls einen 83er Rogner #6, wahrscheinlich die Zwillings-Schwester von Volkers Rogner 


Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## porscher (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Petri Männer! Schöne fische habt ihr ans band bekommen!


----------



## ricky9187 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Respekt,
alles sehr schöne fische.
ich hätte eine kleine Frage .
ich habe die Infos gelesen besonders von Costas.
aber ich bin mir unsicher was es mit den Lachskarte auf sich hat.
ich habe den offizelle karte vom Staat.
bei unserem Ferienhaus liegen karten für ca. 2 km der skjern au bei.
habe jetzt auch auf den offiziellen seiten  skjern vereine geschaut aber die is leider nicht übersetzt.
vll könnt ihr mir helfen wo ich den bekomme will natürlich nix falsch machen danke im voraus.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (28. April 2017)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Als Lizenzen braucht man dort an der Skjern Au
1. Den *staatlichen dänischen Fischereischein *(den Du ja schon hast), den sogenannten  "Fisketegn".

2. An der Skjern Au benötigt man ein sogenanntes *"Laksekontingent"* , das ist so eine Art "Lachsvignette". diese kostet *DKK 100*  und musst Du für ein Kalenderjahr kaufen, egal ob Du Dir nur eine  Tageskarte oder ein Jahreskarte holst. Auch dieses Laksekontingent kann  man online kaufen an den gleichen Adressen wie die Streckenlizenzen zu  denen ich gleich komme.

3. Die beiden oben genannten Streckenlizenzen für "Skjernaadalens" und "Borris" bekommt man online unter http://www.danskfiskekort.dk/index.php
Wenn man sich da in das passende Gebiet durchklickt kommt man zu den jeweiligen Teilstrecken
hier "Skjernaadalens Lystfiskerforening" http://www.danskfiskekort.dk/forening.php?13
hier "Borris Fiskeriforening" http://www.danskfiskekort.dk/forening.php?10

Da in beiden Strecken die Kosten für die Karten gleich sind, "fertige" ich sie gemeinsam ab.
Auf beiden Seiten sehr ihr das oben schon erwähnte "Laksekontingent" für DKK 100 zum Einkauf.
Im ersten Monat der Saison hat man die Tageslizenzen mit DKK 400 bewusst  teurer gemacht, um den Ansturm ein wenig in Grenzen zu halten, ab dem  16. Mai kosten die Tagekarten nur noch DKK 200. In diesem ersten Monat  gibt es auch keine Wochenkarte. Wenn man also bei der Premiere dabei  sein will muss man entweder eine Jahreskarte (DKK 1200) kaufen oder mit  den rel. teuren Tageskarten vorlieb nehmen.

Ab dem 16. Mai gibt es dann Tageskarten für DKK 200 oder Wochenkarten für DKK 480.

Auf beiden Verkaufs-Seiten gibt es unten  als PDF-Download Übersichtskarten der beiden Teilstrecken, die deutlich  zeigen wo sie enden und wo ggfs. Privatstrecken sind, die nicht  enthalten sind.
Ich habe die Links für beide Übersichtskarten hier mal angehängt.
http://www.danskfiskekort.dk/forening/13/kort.pdf
http://www.danskfiskekort.dk/forening/10/kort.pdf

Die Regeln für die Fischerei gibt es hier http://skjernaasam.dk/fiskeriet/fiskeregler/ auf der gemeinsamen Seite der Skjernau-Vereine bzw. hier http://skjernaasam.dk/fiskeriet/angelregeln-auf-deutsch/ auch mal in etwas "bröckeligen" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dänisch-Deutsch. 

 Als Beispiel: Ich werde in diesem Jahr vom 20-27. Mai dort sein, dann  kostet mich der Spass DKK185 (Fisketegn) + DKK 100 (Laksekontigent) +  DKK 480 für eine Wochenkarte an einer der beiden Strecken, zusammen also  DKK 765 an Lizenzen, nach aktuellem Kurs etwas über € 100.

Wenn bei Deinem Haus nun die Lizenz für 2 Km Fluss-Strecke (vermutlich Privatstrecke des Landeigentümers) inclusive ist, betrifft das meines Wissens *nur den 3. Punkt *, die Streckenlizenz.
Das sogenannte "Laksekontigent", diese Vignette für DKK 100 wirst Du Dir wohl zusätzlich noch besorgen müssen.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## ricky9187 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

hallo,
und vielen vielen dank,
ich habe selten in einem forum so eine gute und präzise Antwort bekommen vielen dank.
es ist hart sich jeden tag mit angelseiten über Dänemark durch zu lesen ohne angeln zu können.
bei uns ist es auch am 16.mai so weit.
nochmal vielen dank


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (29. April 2017)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Gern geschehen!|wavey:
Ich werde ein wenig später als Du vor Ort eintreffen, ich werde vom 20.-27.Mai dort sein|jump:
Auch wenn für dieses Jahr die "grosse Quote", also die Entnahme-Quote für Lachse Ü70 cm schon wieder "durch" ist und ich jeden grossen Lachs wieder werde releasen müssen, freu ich mich schon wieder riesig auf die Skjern Au!#6

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## okram24 (29. April 2017)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Hallo MeFo-Schreck, 
vielleicht sieht man sich mal, z.B. bei Costas im Laden, ich bin nämlich im gleichen Zeitraum oben! 
Gruß okram24 

Gesendet von meinem XPERIA Z5 compact mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2017)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*



ricky9187 schrieb:


> hallo,
> und vielen vielen dank,
> ich habe selten in einem forum so eine gute und präzise Antwort bekommen vielen dank.



Will mich da ausdrücklich anschliessen und mich da auch beim MeFo-Schreck recht herzlich für die kompetente und ausführliche Antwort bedanken!!!!

ERSTKLASSSIG!!!!

DANKE!!!!


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (29. April 2017)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*



okram24 schrieb:


> Hallo MeFo-Schreck,
> vielleicht sieht man sich mal, z.B. bei Costas im Laden, ich bin nämlich im gleichen Zeitraum oben!
> Gruß okram24


Gerne!|wavey:

Ich schick' Dir gleich noch mal 'ne PN, evtl. kann man sich ja dann auch mal für Abends auf eine Gerstenkaltschale treffen :q

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (29. April 2017)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Will mich da ausdrücklich anschliessen und mich da auch beim MeFo-Schreck recht herzlich für die kompetente und ausführliche Antwort bedanken!!!!
> ERSTKLASSSIG!!!!
> DANKE!!!!


Lob vom "Häuptling"?!?
Wow!
*Mange Takk! |wavey:

*Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## ricky9187 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Hallo Freunde,
ich war jetzt ein tag Lachsfischen.
vorne weg die zielfische hab ich nicht gesehen.
aber ich war so aufgeregt.
nach meiner Geburt wohl einer der tollsten tage.
bei den ersten würfen konnte ich die rute nicht normal halten so aufgeregt.
hab mir einen Lachsfluss anders vorgestellt aber hab dann überlegt das ich eigentlich gar keine Vorstellung hatte.
Es ist Legen------- warte -----------warte ----där.
ich finde es fast eine ehre hier zu angeln.
wollte ein wenig für mein ego tun und an forellensee, aber die sind ja auch schwer hier.
Das ihr eine Vorstellung von meinem normalen gewässer habt.
ich befische den letzten teil der A7
lech, Donau, iller.
unsere vereinsbäche sind zwischen 1 und 3 m breit. glasklar.
es is also wirklich was anderes.
danke den vielen helfern an diesem fluss die arbeit die mühe die Leidenschaft.
und danke euch.
morgen am 18. geht es in den berühmten angelladen freu mich.
bis dann viel Vorfreude du hast noch 3 tage allen anderen gute fänge viel spaß und die letzten kommt her. ich fahre 1100 km und würde es jeder zeit wieder tun.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Das hört sich gut an, alleine dort zu fischen ist immer wieder ein Erlebnis!#6 
Das kommt von jemanden der schon 4 Urlaube dort an der Skjern Au verbracht hat|wavey:
Wie lang "turnst" Du noch in der Gegend rum?
Ich werde mit 2 Freunden ab nächsten Samstag an der Skjern Au einschlagen #v
Bin schon ganz zappelig:z
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## okram24 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Super ricky9187!
Ich kann deine Begeisterung nur teilen.
Als ich das erste mal an der Skjern Au geangelt habe, war ich von der großartigen Natur auch völlig überwältigt. 
In der kommenden Woche bin ich auch wieder in der Nähe und hoffe, dass ich einen Tag für die Au freischaufeln kann. 
MeFo-Schreck ich melde mich, wenn die Planung steht. 

Gesendet von meinem XPERIA Z5 compact mit Tapatalk


----------



## okram24 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*



okram24 schrieb:


> Super ricky9187!
> Ich kann deine Begeisterung nur teilen.
> Als ich das erste mal an der Skjern Au geangelt habe, war ich von der großartigen Natur auch völlig überwältigt.
> In der kommenden Woche bin ich auch wieder in der Nähe und hoffe, dass ich einen Tag für die Au freischaufeln kann.
> ...









Gesendet von meinem XPERIA Z5 compact mit Tapatalk


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Bestens!
#h
Meine Kontaktdaten hatte ich Dir ja schon per PN geschickt
Und die Brücke auf dem Bild kenne ich nur zur Genüge!
Bis denne!
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## ricky9187 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Hallo Freunde,
Ich bin noch bis zum 27. In skarrild.
Sind heute Richtung Boris gefahren. War wirklich viel los am Wasser. 
An einer Brücke waren auf 1 km so 6 Angler.
Morgen geht's zum fisknu für extra Infos und die besonderen haken.
Freu mich.
Bis dann

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*



ricky9187 schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde,
> Ich bin noch bis zum 27. In skarrild.
> Sind heute Richtung Boris gefahren. War wirklich viel los am Wasser.
> An einer Brücke waren auf 1 km so 6 Angler.
> ...


Dann wohnen wir ja gar nich weit weg, wir haben ein Haus gemietet, dass zwischen Sönder Felding und Borris liegt.
Ich melde mich dann mal per PN wenn wir dort angekommen sind#h
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## ricky9187 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*

Hallo Freunde,
Sollte ich unerwartet doch einen Lachs fangen unter 70 cm. Und ich würde ihn gerne mitnehmen muss ich ein schlechtes Gewissen haben oder is das dann ok.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Skjern Au 2016 - Lachsangeln*



ricky9187 schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde,
> Sollte ich unerwartet doch einen Lachs fangen unter 70 cm. Und ich würde ihn gerne mitnehmen muss ich ein schlechtes Gewissen haben oder is das dann ok.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


Wieso sollte man dann ein schlechtes Gewissen haben?
Solange Entnahme-Quote für die "Kleinen" offen ist, ist es völlig legitim#6 den einen erlaubten Lachs pro Jahr und Person zu entnehmen.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------

